# venison and wild boar



## albertedgar2 (Jun 4, 2004)

can anyone tell me the best way to cook venison and wild boar 
went on a shoot today and got a 254lb boar ,have a roe deer in the freezer all butchered but they don't come with cooking instructions HELP
albertedgar2


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wow! Sounds like you have some serious protein on your hands. :bounce: 

Since you posted your request in the Welcome Forum, where we hope you'll return to tell us a bit about yourself, I'll move your request to the Recipes forum where it'll attract more attention.

Good luck with all that tasty meat!

Mezzaluna


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi albert...

I've only scene wild boar ground up into a raggo sauce and served with gniocci or other thick pastas.

A friend of mine's father took down a couple of those animals too. He took them to some butch who then turned them both into a real nice garlicky sweet sausage (maple syrup I'm guessing). 

Other hunter's I've spoken to seem to like them as they are grilled with a little salt and pepper but recommended them to be slightly under cooked or risk a really tough meat. 

Sorry I can't give you more insite, I havn't worked with game meats yet. Welcome to ChefTalk!


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Both boar & venison make good sausages. Venison loin is great pan fried hot & quick. Sauce it how you want. Treat the haunch meat as a slow sealed braise a la bourgignon. Wild boar is not to everybodys taste as its quite intense but similarly braise or slow pot roast.


----------



## albertedgar2 (Jun 4, 2004)

I am 71 years of age, very fit well I think so ,I am a retired electronic engineer
and very keen hunter ,I shoot with either a lee-enfield .303 for boar and deer as if you get them right it is a sure kill.
I also shoot with a ripley air rifle up rated to 50ft lbs which I use for munjac deer,rabbits and a webley air rifle for vermin control and of course a francinni 12 bore for birds
I live in a small village in Somerset called Winsford where we have a small cottage on the edge of Exmoor,I am married to Gill for 45 years today and the family at this moment are getting the barn ready for the surprise party we don't know about .We have got 3 American hunters coming over in 3 weeks as they want to have a go at getting a shot at a roe deer then they are going to Scotland to a village in Perthshire called Blair Atholl to friends as they want to go stalking for the Red deer they will have to be good shots as they may have to shoot at 1000 yards well my friend that is about all except that I like to read,garden and grow organic vegetables so bye for now and God Bless you and yours
Tony :chef: :chef:


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Guess that if they are trying to headshot deer at 1000 yards that you best lend them your .303 with a sight....I too share your interests & Im pleased to see you active at such a grand age. Do you cook what you shoot & if so how? I would be interested to know or would be pleased to cook a kill for you & your good lady.....welcome again.


----------

